# CONECTAR 3 PCS POR ROUTER



## angelyofiel (Feb 5, 2007)

hola quisiera plantearos una situacion para si me pudierais orientar y aconsejar. MUCHAS GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO. 

La situacion es la siguiente tengo un router de telefonica para ver television y para adsl, quisiera poder llevar un cable de red internet conectado a eserouter para la planta de arriba de mi casa y de ahí de la caja de registro de comunicaciones que distribuye a las habitaciones poder sacar tres cables para hacer tres tramos individuales para cada una de las 3 habitaciones y luego terminar en roseta para conectar cada pc a esa roseta de conexion internet. Como he de hacer estos empalmes, es decir como he de conectar el extremo suelto del cable que tengo conectado al router ,a otros tres para luego distribuirlos como he comentado antes para los 3 pcs en cada una de las habitaciones conectarlos a la roseta correspondientes. 

os agradezco mucho pudierais hecharme una mano en este asunto, GRACIAS.

SALUDOS CORDIALES, ANGEL.


----------



## l0b0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Has probado a utilizar un switch/hub de cuatro puertos para conectar el cable del modem a las tres terminales? Son baratos, te gestionan la comunicación y no tienes más que utilizar cables rectos estandar.


----------



## angelyofiel (Feb 5, 2007)

gracias por tu respuesta, lo tendré en consideración 

si bien me gustaría saber si es posible realizar esta distribución sin tener que comprar ningun switch como indicas si hay otra forma de poderlo realizar. 

TE DOY LAS GRACIAS POR TU RESPUESTA , y si no hay otro remedio pues no me quedara otra que comprar un switch como me indicas


----------

